# Old school wheels



## Jetta2o (Jul 14, 2013)

Where do i get the old style looking wheel. I want the old hubcaps on my 2014. Do i have to buy a whole wheel or just hubcaps and where would i get them? Thanks


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

x 2 in 18's


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Jetta2o said:


> Where do i get the old style looking wheel. I want the old hubcaps on my 2014. Do i have to buy a whole wheel or just hubcaps and where would i get them? Thanks


What model and trim level do you have?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Some information:
- Beetle "Heritage" wheels only come in 17" sizes
- These are an *alloy wheel* with a hubcap that fits into the hole for the centercap
- There are also chrome trim rings that snap onto the wheel as well
- Heritage wheels have mostly come in black, but the recently offered "Classic" model had available white Heritage wheels
- Heritage wheels were standard on lower level 2.5L and 1.8T models
- Some of these models came with a multi spoke trim ring called "Turbine" that changed the look of the wheel greatly, but the chrome hubcap was the same and if you remove the "Turbine" blades the wheel underneath is a Heritage wheel
- You can buy Heritage wheels from your local dealership
- You should also look on our classifieds for these wheels. Here's a link to the 5x112 Wheel and Tires forum. And here's a link to the Beetle Parts forum to search for the wheels. 

Good luck!


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

jetta2o said:


> where do i get the old style looking wheel. I want the old hubcaps on my 2014. Do i have to buy a whole wheel or just hubcaps and where would i get them? Thanks


*i have a set for sale....*


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I would love to have those, but you are too far away



superbeetleboy said:


> *i have a set for sale....*


----------



## Jetta2o (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Jetta2o (Jul 14, 2013)

Those are the wheels that are on it. Do i just need the caps or what?


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

Some of these models came with a multi spoke trim ring called "Turbine" that changed the look of the wheel greatly, but the chrome hubcap was the same and if you remove the "Turbine" blades the wheel underneath is a Heritage wheel


remove the chrome cap, pull off the turbine trim ring then re-install chrome hubcap and call it a day. sit back have a few :beer: and marvel and how you can change your wheels up so easily.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

VRACERW said:


> Some of these models came with a multi spoke trim ring called "Turbine" that changed the look of the wheel greatly, but the chrome hubcap was the same and if you remove the "Turbine" blades the wheel underneath is a Heritage wheel
> 
> 
> remove the chrome cap, pull off the turbine trim ring then re-install chrome hubcap and call it a day. sit back have a few :beer: and marvel and how you can change your wheels up so easily.


YEP! This ^^^^

You may also want to buy the chrome trim rings through your local dealer. They really complete the look. 

Here's a gallery of photos that shows how the Heritage wheels are set up. Note; the Turbine insert that covers the alloy wheel are not shown in the this gallery.

http://www.vwvortex.com/galleries/?.../Beetle 2012 to Present/Heritage Wheel Design

Once you remove the chrome hubcap and Turbine spokes, your wheel look essentially like this:








Note: the small VW center cap will not be on your wheel.

Then just reinstall the chrome hubcap and you'll have this:









As I mentioned above, you can also purchase the trim rings and then your wheels will look like this:









Post pics once you've switched up your look!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Some information:
> - Heritage wheels have mostly come in black, but the recently offered "Classic" model had available white Heritage wheels


At one point the alloy wheels also came in a silver. Don't know if it is still available. 

See: First Pic posted in the thread... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5909432-White-walls&highlight=white+walls 

Also, I had a lot of trouble finding the 2.5L with the Heritage wheels in my area when the 2012s first came out. Most of them in my area came with the Disk wheels.

My suggestion is if you get them, before installing the tires, consider having them powder coated to whatever color you want.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

the beet said:


> At one point the alloy wheels also came in a silver. Don't know if it is still available.
> 
> See: First Pic posted in the thread...
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly, only black Heritage wheels came to the U.S. Folks in Europe could order white or silver Heritage wheels, but we didn't get those. Well, until the "Classic" model came here with the white ones. 

Just to clarify the original poster already has the Heritage wheels; they're under the Turbine trim ring.


----------



## synikll (Dec 19, 2011)

What size is the small center cap?


----------

